# Best $25 ever spent



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky hates bathtime with a passion. He gets so stressed out he get growly and nipping and hyperventilates. We go through this each week. 

So a couple of weeks ago, I got an inflatable baby bath. I do not have a bathtub - we replaced it with a very large walk in shower when my mother was getting older. Two weeks now and no problems with bath time. I won't say he likes it but he shows zero signs of stress. I can even use the shower hand wand to spray him and no problems what so ever. I lift him from the bath wrap the towel around him and dry him with the towel. Then I take him upstairs to brush and blow dry him. Funny thing, I can brush him, I can blow dry him, but I can not brush him while blow drying him - I have to stop one to do the other or he stresses.

Second best $25 spent - the inflator that is coming this week.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

That's great Walter. I think I should get that for Tyler and Trissie. Trissie is worse than Tyler, but both hate the bath!.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think Marie suggested that I put him in a bath and fun splash him with water to get him used to it. So far so good. The one I got is bigger than I expected, and I think that helps too.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

How cute. What a good idea. I use the kitchen sink. I used to bathe Lacie in the tub but it was very hard on my back.

How big is it?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

We need a picture of Lucky in the tub! Sounds pretty cute!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It is this one:

Amazon.com : A&S Creavention® Inflatable Baby bathtub (Blue) : Baby

30 long x18 wide x 11 deep. It is 33$ now - would you know the pink one is cheaper. I think it is big enough that he can stand up and move around, so he is less scared. I suppose you could put it on the kitchen counter and do it there. It has a bottom stopper.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

sherry said:


> We need a picture of Lucky in the tub! Sounds pretty cute!


I will try and get one when it dries out - otherwise, I would be running to the phone store to replace my submerged phone.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> It is this one:
> 
> Amazon.com : A&S Creavention® Inflatable Baby bathtub (Blue) : Baby
> 
> 30 long x18 wide x 11 deep. It is 33$ now - would you know the pink one is cheaper. I think it is big enough that he can stand up and move around, so he is less scared. I suppose you could put it on the kitchen counter and do it there. It has a bottom stopper.


Super cute! How in the world did you think of this. 
I'm very tempted to get one. I wonder if their nails could poke a hole through it. 
With that said, I really love the idea of this tubby tub tub :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I also wondered about the nails!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It is pretty strong PVC so I doubt nails would be an issue. It does take some energy to blow it up. Janene had used a regular basin and that would not work for me, so I thought of getting a baby bathenet. I wanted something very portable.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> It is this one:
> 
> Amazon.com : A&S Creavention® Inflatable Baby bathtub (Blue) : Baby
> 
> 30 long x18 wide x 11 deep. It is 33$ now - would you know the pink one is cheaper. I think it is big enough that he can stand up and move around, so he is less scared. I suppose you could put it on the kitchen counter and do it there. It has a bottom stopper.


I love that! I use the kitchen sink. My knees can't take kneeling in the tub or I might consider one.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I use the kitchen sink too,I like this idea,I can put it on the counter which means less back bending..


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> I think Marie suggested that I put him in a bath and fun splash him with water to get him used to it. So far so good. The one I got is bigger than I expected, and I think that helps too.


Yes, I did suggest that. I also suggested fun splashing him with bubbles from a little bubble bath. 

I am so happy Luck did so well while getting his bathie in his new little tub! Good job, Daddy!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

That would be perfect for our RV. especially if we go to AZ this winter. 
Walter you come up with the most awesome things.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

This should give you a sense of the size. Here it is as I placed him in it and after the zoomies following the bath.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for posting this, Walter. Pearlan does good with her bathies but she might like this size better than the tub. I will get one!


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Oh my goodness, what a floppy little pup!!!  So adorable and smol.


----------

